# Threadkiller Lives!!!



## Mortaneus (Dec 11, 2002)

How dare you lock the Threadkiller thread, and claim it's a hivemind thread??!!  It came from general discussion, for crying out loud!  It has nothing to do with those pitiful hivemind threads.  Lock them instead!

It must live on!

In perpetuity...





forever.....


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 12, 2002)

Um, the hivemind would like to apologise for the closure of that thread, but we offer in mitigation the fact that we were the only ones posting to it anyway...


----------



## Jeph (Dec 13, 2002)

And all our threads were locked. And we got kicked out of meta.

But we're spreading . . . slowly, inexorably . . . to P+P, to IC, to General . . . MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Well, sorry.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 13, 2002)

Well, what do we have here...?

Looks like we have a new Threadkiller thread.


----------



## Mortaneus (Dec 13, 2002)

Go away, hivemind scum!  

You dilute the purity that is Threadkiller!


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 13, 2002)

Mortaneus said:
			
		

> *Go away, hivemind scum!  *




Well I would say what I am thinking but on here it would just come out to be a lot of      .  So use your imagination.


----------



## Ravellion (Dec 13, 2002)

BTW, I was the one who brought up the Hivemind issue in the first Threadkiller thread. So leave the rest alone, your only quarrel is with me... *thinks about what Mortaneous could do to him*...and, more importantly, Hong. you must kill Hong.

Rav


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 14, 2002)

Erm.... just what is the threadklller thread. And, for that matter, what's hivemind?


----------



## Mortaneus (Dec 15, 2002)

*chanting*

I SUMMON THE POWERS
OF ALL THAT IS
DARK AND DREARY
TO SMITE THEE, HONG OF BOG
WITH UNENDING ASSAULTS
OF MUNCHKINS AND TROLLS

MAY YOU NEVER PASS
A SHIFT OF WATCH IN PEACE
AND MAY YOUR EVERY STEP
BE UPON A D4!!!!!

(and just out of principle....)

AND RAV TOO!!!!!!


----------



## Jeph (Dec 15, 2002)

Tisvon said:
			
		

> *Erm.... just what is the threadklller thread. And, for that matter, what's hivemind? *




Threadkiller thread: thread entitled 'I am threadkiller' that WOULD NOT DIE (until we killed it).

Hivemind: Randomling, Horacio, Dragongirl, Knight Otu, Tallarn, Sir Osis of Liver, Myself, Crothian, Darkness, Mr. Fidget, Rav, and a couple others that I can not remember at the moment, and the rest of the locked off compartments of Pkitty's brain that have not yet surfaced in the form of ENworld IDs.

EDIT: because there's no such thing as a Hiveming


----------



## Welverin (Dec 15, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *EDIT: because there's no such thing as a Hiveming *




Did they make vases too?


----------



## arwink (Dec 15, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Threadkiller thread: thread entitled 'I am threadkiller' that WOULD NOT DIE (until we killed it).
> 
> ...




You have no idea how gratifying it is to be left out of that list, Jeph 

And you got it wrong.  We loved threadkiller, just the same as everyone else.  But we'd tried everything else, so we figured hiveminding it was worth a go.  Turns out, it worked.  Knock me over with a feather and all that.


----------



## Ravellion (Dec 15, 2002)

I want dibs on killing this thread. I missed the last one.

Rav


----------



## randomling (Dec 15, 2002)

Nooooo! I never got to try last time! MY turn! 

BTW, hey Rav, why haven't you come and Hiveminded in General yet?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 15, 2002)

*blunders in looking for his frisbee*

Whut? New threadkiller thread? Whut?


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 15, 2002)

Tisvon said:
			
		

> *Erm.... just what is the threadklller thread. And, for that matter, what's hivemind? *



Your YB!A character Tisvon would like it, I guess.


----------



## Terraism (Dec 15, 2002)

[Whistles a merry tune.  Then looks around, and bursts out laughing.]


----------

